# James Harden spends time with Ty Lawson, says PG 'focused' after rehab



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> James Harden recently spent some time with new teammate Ty Lawson and came away convinced that the point guard, who has completed a court-mandated stay in rehab, will be an asset for the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Harden, who is close with Lawson, told the Houston Chronicle that he "spent some time together" with Lawson "these last couple weeks" and he's "not at all" worried that the former Denver Nuggets guard's career will be derailed again due to his struggles with alcohol.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...ston-rockets-says-ty-lawson-more-focused-ever


----------

